# Smoking Mothers?



## tarynx3 (Feb 1, 2012)

My name is Taryn. I am the mother a beautiful little girl who was born 4 weeks ago. When she goes for naps I like to take a hit or two, it seems to help with the stress that comes along with newborns. I am currently a member on "baby-gaga" pregnancy/parenting forum and they are all very judgemental towards smoking mothers, and I was hoping to maybe get into a different thread where I feel more comfortable posting and having conversations with others. Are there any other smoking mothers on this forum?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 1, 2012)

thats one way to make more white trash...nice work


----------



## tarynx3 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am far from white trash. Thanks.


----------



## joliet jake (Feb 2, 2012)

i would say as long as you aren't breastfeeding or smoking while caring for a 4 week old then the issues that others have should be minimal or i wouldn't care what they are.


----------



## AtrophyIntelect (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey, I'm a mom too. It would be asinine for anyone to give you any more crap than they would give a smoking father.
Most of the men on here are dads, and a lot of them have smoked all through their childrens childhoods, and I'll be shocked if any of them can honestly say that they raised "white trash" because they smoked weed.
I dont just get stoned in front of the TV and eat grapes all day.
If someone is going to be a bad/lazy mother, they don't need weed to do it.

Make the decision to be a good mother and cherish and nurture your baby girl.
Raise your daughter with 100% effort because She always come 1st.
If you let anything get in the way of that toss it.


----------



## tarynx3 (Feb 6, 2012)

AtrophyIntelect said:


> Hey, I'm a mom too. It would be asinine for anyone to give you any more crap than they would give a smoking father.
> Most of the men on here are dads, and a lot of them have smoked all through their childrens childhoods, and I'll be shocked if any of them can honestly say that they raised "white trash" because they smoked weed.
> I dont just get stoned in front of the TV and eat grapes all day.
> If someone is going to be a bad/lazy mother, they don't need weed to do it.
> ...


Oh Yes, my daughter most definately comes first. I usually only smoke at night after she is put down to bed, I have been having sleep issues because of my incision from my c-section and its smoke a little weed or get a prescription for ambien. I see what ambien does to my parents and they can not function or remember what they did/said in the morning. I'd rather smoke weed, because when she crys I can still wake up, be alert, and care for her!

Just because I smoke doesn't mean she doesn't come first. My little girl is attached to my hip already. Plus shes already rolling over from belly to back and than back to her belly, holding her head up, and giving me little smiles. So I think I am doing good as a mother.


----------



## Budologist420 (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn I wish my mom took a couple hits when I was younger shit



If your child is being loved and cared for I don't see what the problem is with u smoking weed.


----------



## tarynx3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> Damn I wish my mom took a couple hits when I was younger shit
> 
> 
> 
> If your child is being loved and cared for I don't see what the problem is with u smoking weed.


Thanks, thats what I thought! But I guess I am just "white trash" creating more "white trash." Hahah.  I am pretty sure both of my parents smoked when I was little, (well I know my dad did), my mom tried to get me to smoke with her like 3 or 4 years ago BEFORE I got into it! I turned out just fine, and they have always been wonderful parents!


----------



## mak (Feb 6, 2012)

the "white trash" talk is uncalled for..you act like she is hot boxing the baby room.

i believe your baby will grow up fine,its not like your taking all these prescribed meds making you turn into a zombie,or making you sleep all day,turning your emotions numb.

i was about to write all kinds of personal shit,but said fck that..lmao


----------



## tarynx3 (Feb 6, 2012)

mak said:


> the "white trash" talk is uncalled for..you act like she is hot boxing the baby room.
> 
> i believe your baby will grow up fine,its not like your taking all these prescribed meds making you turn into a zombie,or making you sleep all day,turning your emotions numb.
> 
> i was about to write all kinds of personal shit,but said fck that..lmao


Hahaha. Okay hot boxing the baby room would be so bad.

Prescription drugs are so much worse than marijuana, and that's why I'd rather not take them. I don't wanna turn into a "zombie."


----------



## AtrophyIntelect (Feb 7, 2012)

you're ding the right thing. just be very careful.. people love to get other people in trouble. even some stoners don't understand smoking parents. ;]


----------



## stonerman (Feb 7, 2012)

I support smoking mothers!


----------



## titycaca (Feb 7, 2012)

I approve. I wish my parents would of been smoking parents . way better than drinking and taking pills. 

Hope the best for you and your baby.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Feb 7, 2012)

Be carefull who you tell. CPS is just a call away.


just saying......


----------



## stonerman (Feb 7, 2012)

Queen Victoria used marijuana during her pregnancies to help with menstrual cramps


----------



## Gopedxr (Feb 7, 2012)

I say smoke on! Love an peace haha!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 7, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> thats one way to make more white trash...nice work


That was pretty rude...show some class when posting to people you don't even know.


----------



## tarynx3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't see that this went into a second page. But thanks. I will be careful! I know better than to blab my mouth to people about what I do on my personal time. I figure since none of you know my location or my full name it doesn't matter here.  But only my boyfriend and [close] friends know otherwise.


----------



## sso (Feb 7, 2012)

frankly im amazed you only got trolled once, but im guessing your rather lovely looks are disarming them lol 

i cant see a problem with smoking mothers and i wish you and your baby the very best 

wise choice , mj over prescription crap.


----------



## tarynx3 (Feb 7, 2012)

sso said:


> frankly im amazed you only got trolled once, but im guessing your rather lovely looks are disarming them lol
> 
> i cant see a problem with smoking mothers and i wish you and your baby the very best
> 
> wise choice , mj over prescription crap.



Hahah. Thank you. 

I'd much prefer MJ over prescriptions. I had a c-section so they gave me percocets, 600mg ibprofen, and tylonal 3's I took them in the hospital but I would always fall asleep within 10 minutes of taking them and it was hard to try to keep myself up and take care of her. 1 week after the surgery I stopped taking them and just smoked when I felt like I was in pain, that way I was more alert for her when she started to get fussy. When I went in for my 2 week check up the doctor offered me more pain killers and I said no thank you! I still have some left from what they originally gave me! I am not a fan of pain pills, they are damaging to individuals and their families if you become addicted.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 7, 2012)

tarynx3 said:


> I didn't see that this went into a second page. But thanks. I will be careful! I know better than to blab my mouth to people about what I do on my personal time. I figure since none of you know my location or my full name it doesn't matter here.  But only my boyfriend and [close] friends know otherwise.


I almost posted the following, "Welcome to the internet, where many judge others' without a clue". Then I quickly realized people behave in that fashion regardless. One of the reasons I post here is b/c I can't discuss my pot growing etc on facebook. I have too many friends who are religious etc.

So, welcome!.


----------



## tarynx3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I almost posted the following, "Welcome to the internet, where many judge others' without a clue". Then I quickly realized people behave in that fashion regardless. One of the reasons I post here is b/c I can't discuss my pot growing etc on facebook. I have too many friends who are religious etc.
> 
> So, welcome!.


Oh yes, there are some things that just can't be discussed on facebook! 

Sometimes I think people go into a thread when they think its one thats gonna get jumped and say something negative. Basically thinking others will agree with them and than continue to tear the person apart. Ive seen it on different forum sites. People are just bullies sometimes.


----------



## InCognition (Feb 7, 2012)

Props to you for being able to think as an individual, and knowing what's best for yourself (as long as it doesn't hurt others - appears that it doesn't). Anyone who is against your decision needs to look in the mirror and question their rationale and character, because they lack either or.


----------



## MRGreenThum (Feb 7, 2012)

Woot +rep for a smokin moma!!! Lols you know what I mean. Im am totally cool with this. As I am a MMJ patient of washington state, and also a parent. I put my boys first and my girls second, lols. But as long as you can do the responcibilties that every parent has to do when your smokin. Then go for it. Watch who you tell. People can be your best and worst enemy/friend! Keep it real.

-MGT


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

You certainly don't look like white trash to me. Welcome to rollitup Tarynx.


----------



## sundreams53 (Feb 19, 2013)

White trash comment totally uncalled for. I wish there were more information out there on marijuana and pregnancy and nursing and such. I am a firm believer that anyone should be allowed to smoke as long as its done responsibly. Post pregnancy pain, newborn baby, life stress, marriage stress I think you are doing great.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 19, 2013)

sundreams53 said:


> White trash comment totally uncalled for. I wish there were more information out there on marijuana and pregnancy and nursing and such. I am a firm believer that anyone should be allowed to smoke as long as its done responsibly. Post pregnancy pain, newborn baby, life stress, marriage stress I think you are doing great.


you do realize this was over a year ago right?


----------



## fookey (Feb 19, 2013)

My girl smoked after and didn't really breast feed much. Helped her through some postpartum depression and current stresses of being a stay at home mom. It's not easy caring for an ever growing baby, my son couldn't be anymore happy. Always smiling and letting out happy noises, if he turns out to be a white trash hillbilly then so be it  someone has to be above the skinny jean hipster douchers.


----------



## shaunmicky (Feb 22, 2013)

smoking is injurious to your health


----------

